# Oliver is in the hospital



## mintchip

He started reverse sneezing last night and by this AM he started having breathing problems, By the time we got to the Vet his tongue was blue. He is on oxygen now so they can do some tests
I'm home waiting for test results. You should have seen his sweet face when I left him there.
Please pray for him


----------



## holt24

oh my heart goes out to you~ in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## dbeech

Sally, handsome Oliver is my crush Hav. I hope he recovers quickly. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, NO, not another one of our Havs sick! So sorry to hear this, Sally. Will keep Oliver in my thoughts. Get well, little man!


----------



## Rita Nelson

Oh NO! Praying for the both of you. Sure hoping your next post is full of good news.


----------



## Pipersmom

Sally, I'm so sorry Oliver is sick. I will pray for him and your family. 

I hope you get positiive news soon.


----------



## kudo2u

OH NO!!!! I heart Oliver and Comet!!! I hope they find the cause quickly and are able to take care of it right away. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Prayers are coming your way. Please keep us posted as soon as you can about his progress I know you will be very busy. I can't believe this. Hugs and Love


----------



## lfung5

Sally,
I am so sorry to hear about Oliver. I know how hard it must be for you. Have comfort in knowing he is in our prayers.


----------



## whimsy

Oh I feel horrible for you and Oliver. I hope we hear some good news soon!!


----------



## mintchip

He just died in my arms at the Vet's office


----------



## davetgabby

Ahhh Sally , so very sorry , God bless both of you. Wish I could give you some hugs.


----------



## shimpli

OMG I can't believe this. I am sooo sorry, Sally. Gosh, so sad.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Oh no. God Speed Oliver and God Bless Sally. I have no words, just tears for you. Love and hugs.


----------



## CacheHavs

Oh Sally, I am in tears. :Cry:What happened? Please take comfort in remembering him with all your memories, and may they carry you through.

My prayers are with you at this very difficult time. :hug: :hug:
Oliver was and is truly an :angel: rest in peace sweet boy


----------



## Kathie

Oh Sally, I'm so sorry to hear this. You are in my prayers because I know how hard this must be for you. Oliver was such an adorable little guy and was much loved on this forum. 
:grouphug:


----------



## pjewel

Oh Sally, I'm sitting here with tears in my eyes. I can't believe our beautiful little Oliver is gone. I know there isn't a single thing I can say that will give you any comfort, but I can tell you (as you already know), Oliver was loved by all of us. God bless him on his journey and may he give you the strength to get through this terrible time. My heart breaks for you. I wish you were closer so I could give you a hug.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I can't believe this... I am so terribly, terribly sorry. My thoughts are with you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Ninja

Sally I am so so sorry to hear this. This brought me to tears.  I can only imagine how you feel...My prayers are also with you


----------



## dbeech

I am in shock. I am so, so sorry. Oliver was a board favorite and I know he will be missed by many. Please take care of yourself, Sally. :grouphug:


----------



## irnfit

Sally, I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Oliver. You know how much we all love him and I hope that gives you comfort. I am crying with you.


----------



## dodrop82

:hug:Oh Sally...I am so sorry! :kiss: Do they know why? Yogi does the reverse sneeze too, and it always scares me....


----------



## Suzi

Sally I am so sorry, You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## KSC

OMG NO Sally! I just logged on to find this thread. I'm in shock and so very sad. You know Oliver has such a special place in my heart. Oh no...I have no words - just to say how very very sorry I am. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Annie Clark

I am so very sorry. I am thinking of you.


----------



## Lynn

OMG not Oliver! This just saddens me to no end. 

I am just so sorry, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Sally, I am so sorry about Oliver. ((((hug)))


----------



## TilliesMom

oh my gosh! NO, what happened!? what did the vet say?
my heart is breaking for you and your family ...:hug:


----------



## Julie

I am absolutely shocked....I am so sorry Sally. :hug: I can not imagine what has happened but please know we are all thinking of you and feeling sadness as well. I certainly have always loved seeing Oliver in your beautiful pictures. He certainly was a special guy. :angel: RIP Oliver :angel:

Please give Comet an extra hug from me....


----------



## rdanielle

So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Oliver


----------



## andra

I am deeply deeply sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.

andra


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

R.I.P. dearest Oliver. You leave a large void behind you and will be truly missed here as well as at your home.


----------



## kimnaz

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby. I will be praying for you and your family.

Kim


----------



## LuvCicero

Crying with you. I know how hard it is to lose a much loved pet. I think you know that Oliver was a favorite of mine and I always wanted him. He had the sweetest face and looked so happy in his pictures. The love you gave to him showed in that sweet face. You are in my thoughts and prayers. We will all miss Oliver.!!!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Oh, I am so sad and shocked. There are tears in my eyes. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.:grouphug:


----------



## Pipersmom

Oh no! Sally, I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Oliver. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## kudo2u

NO!!!!!

I am so sorry. I have no words.... I wish I could say something. I really am in shock, and cannot believe this. Oliver was so amazing, and I always loved the stories and picture of he and Comet. 

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Know that we are all hurting with you.


----------



## pacehavi

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm just a lurker but I always loved all of the pictures of Oliver. They showed your love for him so purely. He will be so missed. Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, no, Sally! I just read this post and am in shock for you. Oliver and his smiling face will be sorely missed. 

I'm just so terribly sorry for your loss...


----------



## Missy

Sally, this is just so sudden and unexpected. I am aching for you. Oliver was very special to all of us. I can't even imagine how you feel. Hugs to you dear friend.


----------



## Paige

Sally, I am so very sorry. I so loved seeing Oliver's pictures and hearing all about him thoughout the years. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Eva

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## irishnproud2b

Oh Sally, I am so sorry. Oliver was very special and will be terribly missed here on the forum. Praying you find comfort in your lovely memories, and know that we are all thinking of you.


----------



## lfung5

Sally,
I am stunned to read this and am in disbelief. I will miss Oliver
I'm still shaking my head with tears in my eyes. I am sorry...


----------



## sashamom

So very sorry on your loss, it difficult to have to say good by to our little ones. Linda


----------



## Sox

Sally, my heart breaks for you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bellasmom

I am so sorry to hear your sad news Sally. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Leslie

‎(((((Sally))))) feel this tight hug and the love I'm sending, even though I know it can't begin to ease the pain. My ♥ is broken. Rest in peace, sweet Oliver.


----------



## kelrobin

Sally, I am devastated and shocked and saddened by this. Oliver was probably my favorite on the forum when I first joined. This is so sudden and I can only imagine what you are going through . . . my heart is breaking for you. I know Comet will miss his buddy, too. We are all thinking of you and send hugs and prayers your way. Let us know what in the world happened when you are feeling better. <<<<<Hugs>>>>>>


----------



## Brady's mom

Sally, I am so sorry and heartbroken for you. Oliver has a very special place in my heart where he will always be remembered.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*we send love your way...*

I'm so terribly sorry for the tragic loss of Oliver. I wish I had words to say...but know that we hold you in our hearts.


----------



## Cailleach

So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Cristina76

I am So sorry for your loss. Losing our furr friends is so hard. You are in my prayers ..... you are missed Oliver buddy....


----------



## clare

Oh I am so very,very sorry to hear this sad news.Dear Oliver had the sweetest of faces always happy and smiling for the camera.And poor you,I hope Comet will comfort you,and that he is not missing his friend too much.I think that Oliver and Comet inspired many peoples MHS, seeing their happy antics together.This news has made me a little teary,so goodness knows how you are feeling.Sending love and best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## FancyNancy

so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurief

Oliver and Comet have always held a special place in my heart. Sally your beautiful pictures have have always made me feel like I know them personally. Oliver will be missed very much by us all! My heart goes out to you and I wish I could give you a big personal hug! 
I hope that you are able to find out what happened so you can have some closure.


----------



## whimsy

There are no words..I feel just horrible for you.


----------



## littlebuddy

what's happening to all our Havs? keeping Oliver in our thought and prayers. just stay positive. it's so hard when they are sick.


----------



## Jan D

Oh Sally, I'm so very sorry for your loss...sweet Oliver


----------



## Salsa's Mom

Oh Sally, I just heard the very sad news. My heart aches for you. I'm sending you all my love and hugs. Rest in peace sweet Oliver.


----------



## krandall

Oh, Sally, I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am. I haven't been on since before you first posted, and I was shocked to see that Oliver was ill too. Then to read on and find that he passed so quickly! I am SO sorry for your loss. All of us here on the forum feel like Oliver was one of our "honorary" Havs. He will be sorely missed.

I wish we were close enough to give more than virtual hugs!:grouphug:


----------



## [email protected]

I am so sad for you. Oliver was so beautiful. His grooming and cut was the perfect look i wanted for my dog Enzo.


----------



## Thumper

This is heartbreaking and makes me teary eyed, I am SO sorry, Sally, I felt like I've watched him grow up and he's such a star and loved Hav here :kiss:

Does the vet know why?  

:grouphug:

Kara


----------



## juliav

Oh Sally,

I am so very deeply sorry for your loss. I can't believe sweet little Oliver is gone and so very suddenly. My heart is breaking for you. :hug:


----------



## Suzi

Good morning Sally,
I hope you were able to sleep last night I woke up thinking about your loss. :grouphug: It is so sad.


----------



## j.j.'s mom

oh sally, this is sooo sad. oliver was such a sweet boy.
with deepest sympathy.


----------



## O'Bluff

My heart is so heavy. I can only imagine how you are feeling. Hopefully the wonderful sweet memories will help a little to ease the heartache.

Hug, Hug, Hug.


----------



## princessp

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## gwenni'smommy

So so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain. When I first joined the forum, Oliver and Comet were there. I always enjoyed his pictures and adventures. R.I.P dearest Oliver. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## littlebuddy

I just read your post on Oliver. i am so sad. i will keep you in my thoughts and prayers during this time.


----------



## Alexa

I am so sad to hear this and can't even imagine what you are going through. Rest in Peace, sweet Oliver!


----------



## Cheryl

Sally--I am a rare visitor to this board, but I stopped by today to hear the tragic news about Oliver! He was a delightful dog that will live in all of our memories. ((((Hugs)))) to you. I share your sadness and my heart breaks for you.


----------



## Sivi

Sally, I am so sad about your tragic loss. It is so painful to loose a pet. I will keep you in my prayers. You gave Oliver a wonderful life, and comforted him in his final hour. I know that he was a very happy dog. You will always remember that sweet boy.
Hugs
Silvia


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Sally, Words are always so inadequate at a time like this. I have loved all of the pictures of Oliver and Comet. I am so sorry to read your sad news, such a shock, I am think of you. Hugs


----------



## SnickersDad

Sally -
Losing a member of your family that was as loved as Oliver was has to be one of the toughest things we pet owners have to go through. Our deepest sympathys to you and your family. No matter how many times you go through this it never gets any easier. I'm in the bay area too, if there's anything I can do to help (dog set, provide a shoulder etc.) please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Lynn

Sally,
I am so glad you have the support of the people in your area and on the Havanese forum groups. For me it was very hard to lose a beloved pet and at the time I really had no one that understood my love and attachment for him, you are so fortunate to have all these people. We all feel your lost and understand your lost. 
sending prayers for you daily to find some peace and comfort.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Sally - I am so sorry. I can't believe it. You and Oliver are in my thoughts tonight.

My deepest condolences.


----------



## LilyMyLove

Sally I am so sorry about Oliver's passing. He was such a darling boy. 

My deepest sympathies. I hope you can find some comfort in your family and friends. 

Meghan


----------



## Thumper

He is just too young at 8,  we are thinking about you again today, :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## Renee

Sally~
Sharing your sorrow in the loss of Oliver. Sending hugs to you....
renee


----------



## Mom2Izzo

Sally- sending you more love, hugs and prayers on this forum. Thinking of you today! :grouphug:


----------



## morriscsps

I am so sorry to hear about your Oliver. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## holt24

I haven't stopped thinking about you since you 1st posted, I share your pain. It was sudden and he was young, do they know what happened? Please share when you are up to it.Prayers for comfort being sent


----------



## pjewel

Sally, I cannot stop thinking about you . . . and sweet Oliver . . . and Comet, and I cry right along with you. Do we have any idea yet what might have happened?


----------



## KSC

Add me to the list of people who can't stop thinking of you Sally...sending you my support.


----------



## ivyagogo

I know it doesn't make things any easier, but know that I am thinking about you, Comet, and Oliver too.


----------



## Leslie

I just wanted to stop in and give you another :hug: and let you know you continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Sally,
I am so sorry and heartbroken to hear about your loss of Oliver. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Joyce


----------



## Maxmom

Prayers going your way here. I loved Oliver. Cooper reverse sneezes and it scares me to death.


----------



## irnfit

Sally, we are all here for you and continue to hold you, Oliver and Comet in our hearts.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver would have been 9 in May.
8+ years ago a coworker and I got 2 wonderful havanese --Tucker (all black) and Oliver. We fell in love with them and the breed. 
I thought "how wonderful to have the brothers/litter mates grow up together.
Little did I realize then we would also get (years later) a wonderful havenese family-- *ALL OF YOU!!! 
Thank you all for your posts,emails,phone calls etc. :grouphug:*
Comet misses his "brother" Oliver and finally today seems a little better. They each seem to have their own place to sit next to me--Comet liked my feet and Oliver my lap. Today Comet came up into my lap.
We still don't know exactly what caused all this but will soon. I tore our yard and house a part yesterday. I got new (brand and kind) of food for Comet and gave it to him He was so good about it--no reaction yet 
Put toys and beds away 
I will let you know what happened as soon as I hear.
I have to go to a commitment tonight but will post again soon
*Thank you*
:grouphug:


----------



## Ninja

Sally I am so so happy to see you post. The past events have been so devastating and I'm glad to hear Comet is a little better. I've been thinking of you each day and I hope you soon are able to find out what caused this. :hug: really happy to hear from you


----------



## Missy

mintchip said:


> Oliver would have been 9 in May.
> 8+ years ago a coworker and I got 2 wonderful havanese --Tucker (all black) and Oliver. We fell in love with them and the breed.
> I thought "how wonderful to have the brothers/litter mates grow up together.
> Little did I realize then we would also get (years later) a wonderful havenese family-- *ALL OF YOU!!!
> Thank you all for your posts,emails,phone calls etc. :grouphug:*
> Comet misses his "brother" Oliver and finally today seems a little better. They each seem to have their own place to sit next to me--Comet liked my feet and Oliver my lap. Today Comet came up into my lap.
> We still don't know exactly what caused all this but will soon. I tore our yard and house a part yesterday. I got new (brand and kind) of food for Comet and gave it to him He was so good about it--no reaction yet
> Put toys and beds away
> I will let you know what happened as soon as I hear.
> I have to go to a commitment tonight but will post again soon
> *Thank you*
> :grouphug:


Sally, I have been thinking about you so much today. BIG HUG! and belly rubs to Comet for being such a good boy to comfort you. I hope you find your answers. we all want to know too. We're there with you.

Missy


----------



## pjewel

Sally, the not knowing had to be frightening, thinking maybe it was something environmental. I remember when Milo had his seizure, I tortured myself about what I might have done that caused it. I'm so glad you have Comet to hold onto. 

You're right, we are a family here and all of us are feeling the loss of Oliver. Sending hugs.


----------



## krandall

Oh, Sally, I am so sorry for what you have had to go through. I hope at least you can have some closure through finding out what happened to your sweet boy.

Keep Comet close and give him lots of extra hugs and kisses... He'll help you get through this. 

Please keep us posted. We are all thinking of you!!!


----------



## Kathie

Sally & Comet :kiss: Oliver :angel:


----------



## KSC

Thank goodness you've posted Sally - we're all worried sick about you and Comet.


----------



## kudo2u

I'm so glad to hear from you. I hope the cause is determined soon, and I hope you and Comet are able to settle into a new routine soon as well. I'm glad Comet is there and being such a good boy for you. :grouphug:


----------



## juliav

Sally,

I am so glad you posted, we all worried about you and Comet. :hug:


----------



## Suzi

Sally thanks for posting I have been thinking of you a lot . We all feel so sad.:grouphug:


----------



## Mom2Izzo

mintchip said:


> Oliver would have been 9 in May.
> 8+ years ago a coworker and I got 2 wonderful havanese --Tucker (all black) and Oliver. We fell in love with them and the breed.
> I thought "how wonderful to have the brothers/litter mates grow up together.
> Little did I realize then we would also get (years later) a wonderful havenese family-- *ALL OF YOU!!!
> Thank you all for your posts,emails,phone calls etc. :grouphug:*
> Comet misses his "brother" Oliver and finally today seems a little better. They each seem to have their own place to sit next to me--Comet liked my feet and Oliver my lap. Today Comet came up into my lap.
> We still don't know exactly what caused all this but will soon. I tore our yard and house a part yesterday. I got new (brand and kind) of food for Comet and gave it to him He was so good about it--no reaction yet
> Put toys and beds away
> I will let you know what happened as soon as I hear.
> I have to go to a commitment tonight but will post again soon
> *Thank you*
> :grouphug:


Holding you and Comet close in my thoughts and prayers!!!! Sending love to you:kiss:


----------



## earfax

Sally 

You are in my thoughts and prayers. I keep crying and hugging my pups. I am so sorry that this happen. Oliver was such a sweet dog.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I too want to say how sorry I am.
I'll miss hearing about Oliver and seeing new pictures of his sweet face.


----------



## gelbergirl

I am sorry to hear about Oliver. The memory on this site is beautiful and I enjoyed seeing the pictures of him. Hugs to you and Comet.


----------



## Thumper

I think its so sweet that Comet is helping to comfort you, even though he is experiencing his own sadness and loss. 

:grouphug:

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd

Sally, I know all to well the pain you feel. Nothing I can say will make it any better, just let me say that I am thinking of you and know that one day you will smile at the memories. Lucile


----------



## imamurph

:Cry: Oh, my Sally. I am so heartbroken over hearing about the loss of Oliver. My prayers and thoughts are with you. He surely was one beautiful boy! :grouphug:


----------



## MaggieMay

Oh god sally, I am so very sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sad for you. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Jplatthy

I'm so sorry to read about what happened to Oliver.......I've been thinking about you alot and what you must be going through.......


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Sally, I can't stop thinking about your sudden loss of sweet Oliver, if there is one thing I wish for you it is that people in your everyday world treat you kind reguarding your loss. Sometimes people are not kind and do not understand and say unkind things, I hope this has not and does not happen to you, if it does just know and feel sorry, they have never known that wondrous unconditional love. Don't let anyone rush you, take your time and heal, hold your memories close and when the time is right, bring them out and relive the happy moments, they will always be yours. Hugs


----------



## luv3havs

Sally,
I have been thinking about you so much and feeling so bad for you. I always enjoyed see your beautiful photos of Oliver and Comet.

I often thought that my dogs looked a bit like yours, Cali like Oliver, and Chico like Comet. I can only imagine how the suddenness of Oliver's death struck you and I hope that the memories of the wonderful and happy times you had with Oliver soon overtake the feeling of the pain of his passing.Of course, this will take some time..

I too, hope that the people in your world are kind and gentle, and that nobody makes any thoughtless comments to you.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

((((((((((((((((((((( Sending you hugs!


----------



## pjewel

Just stopping by to add my voice to the group. I think of you and Comet, and sweet Oliver every day. Take care of you.


----------



## LochTess

Sally I'm so very sorry about Oliver!!! I just read this and can't believe it!!! Giving you BIG hugs!!!!

Tess & Ricky


----------



## Ellie NY

Sally, just wanted to add my condolences. It was obviously very quick and unexpected.  That makes it so much harder to understand. Glad you have Comet to lean on.


----------



## imamurph

Sally, just popping to let you know that you are in my thoughts and prayers today.
HUGS!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese

Sending you hugs and thoughts (((((((((((((((Sally))))))))))


----------



## susaneckert

So deeply sorry Sally for your horrible Lost!!!


----------



## klf0110

Sally,

So sorry for your sudden loss of Oliver. Every time I come on the Forum I cry all over again. So sad. Hope you and Comet are getting through this tough time together. Please let us know if you ever find out what happened, so shocking. Thinking of you and Comet and keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Kirby

Sally ~

*This is my first post, as I have just joined this wonderful forum. Your sweet Oliver was the first face I saw when I found this forum. I thought he had to be one of the most beautiful Havanese dogs I had ever seen ~ Then I went on to read your post and it just broke my heart...I am so very very sorry for the lost of your precious Oliver. I am thinking of you~ Reenie*


----------



## LuvCicero

((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## JASHavanese

Sally, I just stopped in to send you a hug. You all were so wonderful to me during the fight to keep the little twin alive and knowing you cared meant so much to both my husband and me. 

(((((((((((((Sally))))))))))))


----------



## iluvhavs

Words fail. Oliver is in our thoughts and you are in our prayers.


----------



## JudyD

I just recently joined this forum, and, I, like others, found pictures of Oliver, and thought what a sweet, sweet boy. I am so sorry to hear of your horrible, horrible loss. May you find peace in the happy memories that you and Oliver shared together.


----------



## irnfit

My heart skips a beat every time I open the forum and see sweet Oliver smiling at me.


----------



## Kirby

I feel the same way Michele...what a beautiful boy....


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug: THANK YOU!!!!!:grouphug:

No answers yet but Comet is OK! I will call the Vet again on Thursday


----------



## hartman studio

Oh, Sally- it's so good to see you posting. My heart breaks every time I look at Oliver's picture. I hope you get answers soon. :grouphug:


----------



## hedygs

irnfit said:


> My heart skips a beat every time I open the forum and see sweet Oliver smiling at me.


This. ((((Sally & Comet))))


----------



## mintchip

The Vet said today " 95% sure it was a brain aneurysm"


----------



## irnfit

I hope this answer eases your pain a little.


----------



## Pipersmom

I'm sorry Sally. At least you know there is nothing that will harm Comet and there was nothing you could have done to prevent it.

Hugs to you and Comet. I think of you two often and hope you're ok.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I am glad you found out, Sally. Not that it lessens the pain of losing Oliver, but like Julie said, there is nothing you could have done. I think of you often as well, and hope that you and Comet are OK.


----------



## waybrook

Hopefully the vets response eases your mind somewhat - you and Comet are in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Kathie

Sally, I hope this does ease your mind some. Glad to hear that Comet is doing okay. :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo

Sally, did the vet say whether the backward sneezing thing a sign of an aneurysm? 

I hope that your family takes comfort in having some cause now for this horrible tragedy and knowing that it Comet is okay.


----------



## Ninja

Sally- I hope your able to now get some closure. Were all here thinking of you and Comet every day :hug:


----------



## LuvCicero

I'm glad you got that answer. Thinking about you daily and I know you will think about that sweet face every day...forever. Hold onto those sweet memories.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

May you be comforted knowing the answer that took dear Oliver away from you. There is closure. Healing takes time. We are here to support you.


----------



## gelbergirl

Oliver was lucky to have you to care for him.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

So glad you have an answer Sally, it does help in some ways. Hugs to you and Comet!


----------



## krandall

I too am glad you finally have an answer, Sally. It doesn't make it any easier, but at least you can lay to rest any concerns about Comet.:grouphug:


----------



## Sheri

Thank you for letting us know about the results. 

It won't lessen the pain of Oliver's absence, but now you know there was nothing you could have done to prevent it. And, it happened so quickly that he didn't have to live in pain while it was figured out.

Hugs to you!


----------



## pjewel

Sally, though I've already responded to this on FB, just know I have you and Comet in my prayers and will always have a special place in my heart for Oliver, the beautiful boy you lovingly shared with us all these years through the lens of your camera. He is, and will always be a part of our lives. Sending hugs.


----------



## kudo2u

I'm glad you were able to find out. And thank you so much for sharing with us. I hope you and Comet are getting a little better each day. Thinking of you both often.


----------



## KSC

gelbergirl said:


> Oliver was lucky to have you to care for him.


I couldn't agree more - your love of Oliver (and Comet) is so evident and your sense of fun is also something I will remember fondly about Oliver. I'm glad you have some closure but imagine it doesn't make the pain of losing Oliver any less. Again..I'm so very sorry.


----------



## desi's mom

Sally I have been away and just now am back on the forum. I am so so sorry to learn about Oliver - I loved his photos, what a beautiful boy. I hope you can find some strength in the hugs we all are sending to you.


----------



## mintchip

Thank you everyone!:hug:


----------



## mintchip

ivyagogo said:


> Sally, did the vet say whether the backward sneezing thing a sign of an aneurysm?


The Vet said "No but it could have aggravated it near the end."


----------



## JCChaplin

Sally, I don't come on the forum all the time,but I just saw this thread about Oliver. He was such a beautiful dog and I am so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs your way.


----------

